# American Poultry Club registered Jubilees?



## grassfed (Oct 13, 2014)

Since the American Poultry Club started allowing the registration of Jubilee Orpingtons I've gotten a pair but would like to have 2 more (already APC registered). For those who have them, have they done well in your flock? Not had much luck finding another pair yet but still looking.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are not registered. What the APA has done is recognized the variety (color) of the Jubilees and have laid down a standard for them. That means they have to be a specific weight, body shape, comb shape, eye color, skin color, feather color and marking to meet the standard. 

As with all breeds it can be complicated meeting that standard and it takes an excellent breeding stock to start with and judicious pairing by the breeder.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

well said Robin


----------



## grassfed (Oct 13, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Chickens are not registered. What the APA has done is recognized the variety (color) of the Jubilees and have laid down a standard for them. That means they have to be a specific weight, body shape, comb shape, eye color, skin color, feather color and marking to meet the standard.
> 
> As with all breeds it can be complicated meeting that standard and it takes an excellent breeding stock to start with and judicious pairing by the breeder.


I prefer the APC because of how strict they are on their breeders. To become APC certified a breeder has to uphold some pretty good standards. They -do- register the chickens as well but if you knew anything about them you'd know their focus was on the breeders just as much as the chickens themselves. Just because an APA bird meets a standard doesn't tell me anything about the person who bred it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And guess what I get when I search your APC? Nothing. The very first mention is your post here on the fourth page of the search. 

Unless the chicken can be branded in some way there is no way to legitimately register an individual bird. Been doing this bird breeding thing a long time so I do have a clue how this works.


----------



## grassfed (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know how search engines work but its pretty easy to type in the name with a .com
I don't understand your hostility towards me. All I did was ask about some chickens that were registered with a registry of my choice. You admittedly do not know anything about how the registry runs or operates yet you are casting judgement as if you are some kind of competitor or something. I have had very good dealings with the American Poultry Club and respect the fact that they promote good breeding environments and habits. Why you would choose to try and negate that is beyond me.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I couldn't find anything on Google about the club until page four also. When I googled the initials only the search resulted in a non poultry company. If you added the com which I didn't do , you can clearly see on Google that the initials with the com is a non poultry company.


----------



## grassfed (Oct 13, 2014)

I typed in their *name* with the .com and its the first listing that comes up. I also wouldn't base a company by their ranking in a search engine. Many companies pay to have their names in the top rankings of search engines so I'm more considerate of a company who doesn't throw away their dollars on advertising but instead spends them on things that are important. I really don't understand why this is such a big deal. Is this forum owned or operated by another poultry registry or something?


----------

